# lack of tips is Uber fault



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I had two pax new to uber and lyft and one asked the other whats the difference between uber and lyft, and the other guy says with uber there is no tip its included in the price you pay. Because thats what uber advertises....... 

I've also noticed that for the last few weeks my conversation in the car avoids tipping and when people ask how I like driving I lie and I'm positive about it.... and my rating has increased from 4.60 to 4.80...... 

I know for 2 weeks I talked about the tipping and how tips are greatly appreciated and bla bla but it did hurt my ratings....as 90% of people just don't care and one guy said if you like it then you shouldn't drive for uber......

people like him I do go back about a week later and lower his rating.....but I don't hammer them the same day because then they suspect its me,,,,,


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Because thats what uber advertises.......


They were sued and stopped advertising that tip is included.

I don't talk about tips, it's pushy. I got a classy tip sign and my tips have gone up.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

C


Shangsta said:


> They were sued and stopped advertising that tip is included.
> 
> I don't talk about tips, it's pushy. I got a classy tip sign and my tips have gone up.


can you share the sign? I tried a sign but it hurt my ratings and I even a few pennies on the floor....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> C
> 
> can you share the sign? I tried a sign but it hurt my ratings and I even a few pennies on the floor....


Take a look at the two links in my signature.

4.92. I've only gotten 1 4 star in the last 100+ trips. The rest are all 5 stars.

Who cares about your ratings as long as the tips go up. As long as you don't hit below 4.6, who care?


----------



## houseboats (Feb 7, 2017)

i have also the same same opinion as your's. thats the main problem of the uber. they didnt give much tips. so we can fulfill the customers needs and all. think that they will recover this problem soon.


----------

